# Cube station global rankings.



## JTM007 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey guys. 
I love participating in the global rankings each week on the cube station app. I'm trying hard to get into the top 100. But it doesn't say how many people participate in it. Is there a way to see how many people participate in global ranking?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2020)

Cubestation is a good app. Keep up the good work.


----------

